# Vegetarian Loaf



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

I make this at Thanksgiving for my daughter who is a vegetarian.Vegetarian Loaf Amount Measure Ingredient -- Preparation Method-------- ------------ -------------------------------- 1 cup carrots -- diced 1 cup celery -- chopped 1/2 cup onions -- chopped 1/3 cup margarine 1/4 cup wheat flour, whole-grain -- unsifted 1 1/2 teaspoons salt 1/8 tsp pepper 1 1/2 cups nonfat milk 1 cup cheddar cheese -- grated 1 cup walnuts -- chopped 3/4 cup wheat germ 1/3 cup wheat bran 3/4 cup egg beatersï¿½ 99% egg substitute -- slightly beaten1. Chop vegetables and saute in margarine until onions are tender. Stir in flour, salt and pepper. Add milk and cook over low heat until mixture thickens (2-3 minutes).2. Add cheese, stir until melted. Stir in chopped nuts, wheat bran, wheat germ and slightly beaten egg beaters (or eggs if used). 3. Pour into greased, lightly floured, 9" X 5" X 3" loaf pan. Bake at 350ï¿½ for 50 minutes or until firm. Let stand at least 10 minutes before cutting and serving. - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - Per serving: 420 Calories (kcal); 30g Total Fat; (61% calories from fat); 19g Protein; 24g Carbohydrate; 21mg Cholesterol; 870mg SodiumFood Exchanges: 1 Grain(Starch); 1 1/2 Lean Meat; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Fruit; 5 Fat; 0 Other Carbohydrates


----------



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i've been looking for a good veggie loaf recipe. thanks! i'll just have to replace the cheese and milk. yum!


----------

